#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Red claw Crayfish in pond

## See Will

Hi all,

I have seen in other forums some info about red claw crayfish.

Wondering if anyone has them in his pond and if how is the successrate? 
Would be nice to find some of these mud bugs on my BBQ.

I guess insted of having predator fishes in the pond they could be a nice add to any pond 

if:

They are available on the market and off cause if the Thai government makes no troubles.
Anyone has experiences to share?
Contacts where to buy some males/females for breeding?

cheers

Will

----------


## misskit

There is a woman near my house who raises many different kinds of crayfish for sale. Don't know if she has red clawed crayfish but I can ask and put you in touch if she has.

----------


## toslti

on another area of search in Thailand there is a shed load of info on these. good eating.

----------


## baldrick

> Contacts where to buy some males/females for breeding?


maybe here
https://www.facebook.com/RedClawCrayfishThailand/

----------


## See Will

The Facebook page is all Photos. very helpful.. Made me laughing as many Thais have not any better to do as post their food picts on daily base.

----------


## Topper

> I have seen in other forums some info about *red* claw crayfish.


crayfish racist....

----------


## See Will

Didn't get that. I love crayfish especially in Garlic oil on the BBQ. 
If I can breed them in my Pond my wife definitely will post a good meal of them on Fb.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Anyone has experiences to share?


I once worked at a fish plant in Kiwiland and 'managed' the crayfish live store. One week, I was off sick for a couple of days and when I went in there was only 1 big fat bastard left in each pond; the fat fukers had eaten the others... A second time, I didn't get the water acidity/alkalinity calculation right, and when I went in the next day they were all dead... The manager moved me to shelf stocking duty with the Maori and Samoan lads... I suspect it's not an easy job rearing them anywhere, especially in the LoS

----------


## Topper

> The manager moved me to shelf stocking duty with the Maori and Samoan lads... I suspect it's not an easy job rearing them anywhere, especially in the LoS


I'm assuming you mean the crayfish not the Maori and Samoan lads....they're pretty easy from what I've heard....

----------


## Bettyboo

indeed...

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## See Will

The red claw mud bugs don't do canibalism they do just one thing if the water quality is dropping, they are marching off and looking for new grounds with better water. I guess the fat bastrd was due to its overweight not being able to climb out of the tank I assume.

----------


## baldrick

> will post a good meal of them on Fb.





> The Facebook page is all Photos. very helpful.


ching lor

but the photos on the page do look like some one is raising them and a few of the photo have a sign in them

----------


## See Will

The video was interesting as well. My pond is sandy and quite clear and not so muddy as he has, so for having some in it and catch them here and there for a BBQ evening, I might stand a good chance..

----------


## Cujo

What do you feed them?

----------


## Topper

> What do you feed them?


Now we know where the bodies go.....

----------


## See Will

Red Claws aren't that picky, from rotten hay to BBQ Ribs they go for it.

For getting rid of bodies they are inappropriate as you will have bones, teeth and hair left, so only 3rd choice.
The bodies have to be fed to Crocs or pigs. 
Using pigs you need to get rid of the hair and teeth and a croc has there the slower but better digestion. nothing left at all..

----------


## goldie09

There is a farm just setting up on the left on the way to wat yan from the Sukhumvit. They may sell you some. They have hundreds in 10 concrete tanks. Very knowledgeable and helpful owner.
Called Red lopster steel( their spelling mistake). Tel 097 168 4892

----------


## toslti

The latest on their FB Page is a course on raising the bugs on the 24th December at Watergate Red claw farm for 800thb.

----------


## See Will

Cheers all,

I am now working on the natural lifestock in my pond. I really don't know what my crays have all eaten during their stay but sure is there are some lads inside they love crustaceans. 
I cannot get any cray of 300 in my trap beside lots eels and some snakeheads. As a German are eels (40 EUR/Kg smoked eel) in a pond a gift but in this case for me in LOS just not what I expected and worst I wanted to catch.
This pond needs lots of work to make it suitable for crays.

----------


## See Will

We will try to get new vegetation beside lotus in but first the water needs to be more clear. 
Because of all dirt movement and past rain season the water is complete grey from fine sand.
I cover the slopes with ready to go lawn and whatever plant suitable, then some swim plants on the surface and robust water plants.
any other solution how to settle the dust faster?

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by See Will
> 
> Anyone has experiences to share?
> 
> 
> I once worked at a fish plant in Kiwiland and 'managed' the crayfish live store. One week, I was off sick for a couple of days and when I went in there was only 1 big fat bastard left in each pond; the fat fukers had eaten the others... A second time,  LoS


The Somali work colleagues pinched the other crayfish and used that yarn to cover the theft. Stupid Farang

----------


## wanderingstar

[]
could you let me know of the whereabouts of redclaws for sale in chiangmai province pls

----------


## See Will

Hi all,

meanwhile a few years passed by and my wife and I made a lot of good experiences with the red Claws. 
Darn good to eat are they BUT somehow my wife stopped eating them after two made an escape and marched side by side like good mates over the lawn.
Then she checks every day the hide and some are so tame that they come out of the pipes, climbing over my wife's hand without pinching her, taking food out of her fingers and (in her words) they "can blink with their eyes like people"

My BBQ's are cancelled since then and we have a overpopulation that made it necessary to build out backyard Aquaponics System bigger and bigger.

Why the hell she has given her food names?? This is just not right and not fair as most of my mates are really missing our monthly BBQ's..  :rofl: 

I'll post by interest some more pics.. 


That fellow is now about 2 years and has a weight of 415 grams. He is owner of a 800 Ltr tank 1.5m diameter and has 6 wifes 
(might be 5 as he might have eaten one after molding)


and that's the tame one, he likes head scrubs with the tooth brush, knows my wife and climbs on her hand without pinching..

...and I would love him when he is on my BBQ and scrub with the tooth brush garlic butter on his tail..

----------

